# is the CEGB dead?



## dellzeqq (15 Aug 2012)

not the Central Electricity Generating Board - that turned it's toes up years ago. I mean
the CGBeebies. The site appears to have come pretty much to a halt, they're not getting quoted in the Standard any more, and their forum is full of tumbleweed.

What's happened?


----------



## Theseus (15 Aug 2012)

Who?


----------



## StuAff (15 Aug 2012)

Perhaps that's it. No-one knew who they were.


----------



## StuAff (15 Aug 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> not the Central Electricity Generating Board - that turned it's toes up years ago. I mean
> the CGBeebies. The site appears to have come pretty much to a halt, they're not getting quoted in the Standard any more, and their forum is full of tumbleweed.
> 
> What's happened?


Who are they then?


----------



## Red Light (15 Aug 2012)

Just been and had a look at their site and it seems to be up and running. New news item posted today and last blog entry four hours ago. Which is a shame IMO. http://www.cycling-embassy.org.uk/


----------



## StuAff (15 Aug 2012)

I see what you mean. I was under the impression we had an excellent, country-wide network of cycle routes. They're called roads.


----------



## subaqua (16 Aug 2012)

StuAff said:


> I see what you mean. I was under the impression we had an excellent, country-wide network of cycle routes routes mainly built for motorvehicles with very litle thought towards cyclists They're called roads.


 
FTFY


----------



## Red Light (16 Aug 2012)

subaqua said:


> FTFY



You fixed it wrong though. http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/bike-blog/2011/aug/15/cyclists-paved-way-for-roads


----------



## subaqua (16 Aug 2012)

Red Light said:


> You fixed it wrong though. http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/bike-blog/2011/aug/15/cyclists-paved-way-for-roads


 do you not understand sarcastic comments- Admin we need a sarcasm smiley.

I know the cyclist campaigned for sealed roads , but the government we have and have had in the past doesn't/didn't think about cycling provision. surely you must have seen some of the crap cycle routes we have- have a google for alexandra road Ruckholt road. quite close to a large sports venue in the East End of London. you might have even drove along them


----------



## snorri (16 Aug 2012)

StuAff said:


> I was under the impression we had an excellent, country-wide network of cycle routes. They're called roads.


You really must endeavour to get out a bit more


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Aug 2012)

Red Light said:


> Just been and had a look at their site and it seems to be up and running. New news item posted today and last blog entry four hours ago.


and you think that this sudden burst of activity had nothing to do with this thread?


----------



## Red Light (16 Aug 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> and you think that this sudden burst of activity had nothing to do with this thread?


 
In which case shame on you DZ for breathing life back in a corpse that was best left dead


----------



## Red Light (16 Aug 2012)

subaqua said:


> do you not understand sarcastic comments- Admin we need a sarcasm smiley.
> 
> I know the cyclist campaigned for sealed roads , but the government we have and have had in the past doesn't/didn't think about cycling provision. surely you must have seen some of the crap cycle routes we have- have a google for alexandra road Ruckholt road. quite close to a large sports venue in the East End of London. you might have even drove along them


 
In which case you not only fixed it wrong, you didn't understand the basic tenet of StuAff's post. The roads around Alexandra and Ruckholt Roads are fine for cycling on. Its only if you try to ignore them and assign some cycling significance to the decorative white lines and pictures the local authority has painted there (presumably to give drivers some art to look at while they are stuck in traffic) that a problem arises.


----------



## subaqua (16 Aug 2012)

Red Light said:


> In which case you not only fixed it wrong, you didn't understand the basic tenet of StuAff's post. The roads around Alexandra and Ruckholt Roads are fine for cycling on. Its only if you try to ignore them and assign some cycling significance to the decorative white lines and pictures the local authority has painted there (presumably to give drivers some art to look at while they are stuck in traffic) that a problem arises.


 
you have likely not used them before they were "improved" then


----------



## dawesome (16 Aug 2012)

subaqua's right, that was my old commute, it's an example of cycle-lane-miles-fixation that actually made things worse.


----------



## subaqua (16 Aug 2012)

dawesome said:


> subaqua's right, that was my old commute, it's an example of cycle-lane-miles-fixation that actually made things worse.


 

thats an understatement , and i am nicking the first bit as my sig line.


View: http://youtu.be/NT5l5sAlbkc
shows the crapness of the roads i mention


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Aug 2012)

design sweeping curves for large vehicles, and the rear of the vehicle will trail toward the kerb....


----------



## Mr_colostomy (8 Sep 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> and you think that this sudden burst of activity had nothing to do with this thread?


 
I get the feeling that the steady stream of blog posts and news items spreading back over many months might have been a reaction to this thread too


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Sep 2012)

StuAff said:


> I see what you mean. I was under the impression we had an excellent, country-wide network of cycle routes. They're called roads.


Spot on. Nowt wrong with our roads, as night riding so ably demonstrates. Get shot of the cars on 'em and the UK road network would be a cyclist's paradise.


----------

